# Show Quality?



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Everyone, I recently picked up a new male betta, and I was wondering how he rates with other fish, is he possibly show quality? Thanks ahead of time (note: he's in a vase so I could clean his tank)


----------



## NoNovice969 (Feb 10, 2015)

According to the IBC standards, I don't believe he would stand a great chance. He kinda looks pets tore quality, but beautiful nonetheless! Also if you could get a clear flaring picture, it'd be much easier to tell how good of quality he is.

I could give you a better idea of finnage and such.



Sunset02 said:


> Hey Everyone, I recently picked up a new male betta, and I was wondering how he rates with other fish, is he possibly show quality? Thanks ahead of time (note: he's in a vase so I could clean his tank)


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Definitely need a flaring shot, but I can already tell you that the stubby ray(s) on his dorsal and the red wash in his fins would most likely be considered faults.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I didn't think he would be show quality but thanks for the critique  I'll try and get a clear flaring shot.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Alright, I got a decent flare shot.


----------



## NoNovice969 (Feb 10, 2015)

With color set aside,

The dorsal fin is angled toward the caudal which it should really be angled toward the head and match the length of the caudal and anal fins
The caudal is choppy and uneven as well as has too many rays.
The anal fin is also choppy and uneven. It also doesn't match with the caudal because of the length of it being far too long. (This is a common problem with halfmoons)
As for the ventrals, they're not too bad, but also appear to be jagged looking. 



Sunset02 said:


> Alright, I got a decent flare shot.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, the ventrals are a bit jagged. Thank you for you time!


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Could I ask, What are all the fins and thingies on the betta? Really not sure...


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

lol, I had to look up a fin chart to understand don't worry. The dorsal fin is the fin on top of the body, the ventrals are the two little fins under the body, the caudal fin is the very back fin, and the anal fin is the long bottom fin that looks a little like curtains.


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842;☺


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He might be faulted due to his color, but he looks to have a decent form to breed for show. Pair him to a decent female and you'll get there.

Dorsals most often lean backwards when he is attacking. Try to get a picture while he is holding his position. Only then will you see his true dorsal form. Place him between the sparing partner/mirror and the camera.


----------

